# DS #4252: Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey (Japan)



## Chanser (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5468^^


----------



## Kawo (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn, I want play this.
But is too jap.
I will play Etrian Odissey awaiting for a translation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOQ3S2oZfNE&feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7grkpvYrkI


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2009)

inb4noobflood

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!! I can't keep up with all these great games anymore! There's too many of 'em!

Ontopic: I wonder if this has any AP...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 7, 2009)

AAAAH It's a cyberman


----------



## loupion (Oct 7, 2009)

Can play on R4 with YSmenu but when you load your save file, it erase it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Work on M3 but freez if you save


----------



## demitrius (Oct 7, 2009)

Finally, a good RPG. Maybe people can cry about this instead of shitty Mario RPG 3 and Kingdom Farts.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 7, 2009)

Is there an english release date?


----------



## Law (Oct 7, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Is there an english release date?



I don't think so, but it'll probably be out sometime next year, I'm guessing early to mid.


----------



## LUGiA (Oct 7, 2009)

Save fix here


----------



## shito (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry Hatsworth said:
			
		

> Save fix here


already?lol


----------



## kennypu (Oct 7, 2009)

saving and loading functional with Acekard 2i using AKAIO 1.5, so i am assuming the whole game will be functional, unless any anti-piracy later on.


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 7, 2009)

I just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

Meh, Devil Survivor wasn't half bad, but I don't know what to expect from this. I'll wait 'til the English release.


----------



## casidepro (Oct 7, 2009)

Really whats with the hype about SMT games they seem lame to me.

ps: i also jizzed my pants last night when i saw a film.


----------



## Dark_linis (Oct 7, 2009)

casidepro said:
			
		

> Really whats with the hype about SMT games they seem lame to me.
> 
> ps: i also jizzed my pants last night when i saw a film.


If I was any younger and couldn't respect other peoples opinions, I'd say you have shit taste.


----------



## loupion (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the fix, working fine now


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 7, 2009)

casidepro said:
			
		

> Really whats with the hype about SMT games they seem lame to me.
> 
> ps: i also jizzed my pants last night when i saw a film.



If I was any younger and couldn't respect other people's opinions, I'd throw acid on your face.


----------



## ZPE (Oct 7, 2009)

SMT games are for a specific group of people that enjoy games that push them to think through every decision they make (especially in battles). That's what makes the games so addictive and fun IMO.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Oct 8, 2009)

cool armor, crappy boxart


----------



## .Darky (Oct 8, 2009)

Meh, I'll just wait for the english release.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Screens*


----------



## .Darky (Oct 8, 2009)

Only demons I recognize are the Wendigo and Basilisk. 

The Game (you just lost) looks great so far.


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 8, 2009)

*How to play Shin Megami Tensei-Strange Journey on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: 
This path is not only for Shin Megami Tensei.  Shin Megami Tensei is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.





The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## cloud_gackt (Oct 8, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> Henry Hatsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, it's work in my R4DS with YSmenu


----------



## m_babble (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks rad!
Hope it comes out in English!


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally I don't like this one
It's have a deep stories
dark styled game like Nocturne
a more lighted theme like Raidou will be better
yet, only SMT fans are going to play this on Japanese
I maybe going to try again when US come out
that's... I don't know when... still not TBA


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 8, 2009)

I would really like to play this. I saw some trailers a while ago. But I'm gonna just wait and hope we get a U.S. release.


----------



## kennypu (Oct 8, 2009)

is the 1st boss uber? or is it just me?? anti-piracy maybe? but i don't think so. I don't see anywhere where I can fight monsters in the first level, so i don't know how to level up/get stronger to fight the first boss.


----------



## loupion (Oct 8, 2009)

kennypu said:
			
		

> is the 1st boss uber? or is it just me?? anti-piracy maybe? but i don't think so. I don't see anywhere where I can fight monsters in the first level, so i don't know how to level up/get stronger to fight the first boss.




Was the same thing i had before i patched the game. Only fight i had were the 2 tutorial one (the one were you get pixie and another one who talked about co op stuff) and the boss fight.

So, try to patch your game, otherwise...no idea.


----------



## Kawo (Oct 8, 2009)

Atlus is always trying new styles for his games.
But the eEtrian Odissey style was the last in my mind.
They like to take the risk.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh my god this game is amazing


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 8, 2009)

loupion said:
			
		

> kennypu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know how to beat that one either.
went to check gbatemp, but the game wasn't even "submitted" yet!

anyway, you should have obtained a pixie and 15 potions by the time you get there.
have the pixie in your party. battle him. 
1st turn: have both you and the pixie use fire.
after that, always have your pixie use fire and have yourself to do the healing using the health potions.
if he kills your pixie, ou're probably screwed, unless if he's almost dead.
anyway, once your pixie is out of mp, have her defend, for her attacks only do one damage.
you should use fire if she gets hit, or heal yourself when you're hit.

if you run out of health potions, and the pixie runs out of MP,
just use fire all the time, because by the time that happens, he'll be almost dead.

this worked for me, so I guess it'll work for you, too.

hope this helped!


alright, back ontopic;

this game is freaking awesome, and very playable without any knowledge of the japanese language.
I'm on the third or fourth floor now, and it's very beautiful.
the only thing bothering me is that there still aren't any random encounters...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 8, 2009)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> the only thing bothering me is that there still aren't any random encounters...


Isn't that supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## loupion (Oct 8, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if you want to lvl.


----------



## kennypu (Oct 8, 2009)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> loupion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just patch the game like loupion said, i'm fighting random monsters now x].


----------



## DarkKnight (Oct 8, 2009)

Kawo said:
			
		

> Atlus is always trying new styles for his games.
> But the eEtrian Odissey style was the last in my mind.
> They like to take the risk.


This may be a risk, but it isn't at all a new style.  Megami Tensei 1 and 2, as well as Shin Megami Tensei 1 and 2, as well as a couple PS1 games were all first person dungeon crawlers.  Strange Journey isn't a a new style, but actually a throwback.

The reason why this game is similar to Nocturne in atmosphere, as someone mentioned, is because it's a genuine Shin Megami Tensei game.  In the US, Atlus loves to slap the Shin Megami Tensei name on every product they localize.  In Japan, very few games actually have that name. This is the first game since Nocturne to actually be called Shin Megami Tensei in Japan.  It was almost going to be called SMT4 but they changed it.


----------



## lnc0 (Oct 9, 2009)

I seem to be having a spot of trouble

I've patched the game as instructed but the game still deletes my save when i try to load it

Any idea of what's wrong? I seem to be the only guy on the net with this problem XD


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 9, 2009)

kennypu said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic, dude, thanx a lot.
seriously.

*goes off wandering around, petting his four demon girlfriends...*


----------



## dannykstick (Nov 8, 2009)

uh about the patching the game, how do you patch it?
can someone give me steps on how to do it?
please?


----------

